# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Παιχνιδότοπος για Ringneck

## Nick

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήγα την καθιερωμένη μου βολτίτσα στο βουνό μαζί με τον σκύλο μου(για περπάτημα όχι κυνήγι)και βρήκα διάφορες ρίζες για το ενυδρείο μου και μερικά κλαδιά για τα πουλάκια μου!
Σήμερα με έπιασε η προκοπή και είπα να κάνω έναν παιδότοπο για τα μωρά μου :: 
Πήρα ένα σχοινί που είχα μερικά καρφάκια την σέγα για το κόψιμο του κορμού και το Makita για την τρύπα στον τοίχο και ορίστε τα αποτελέσματα!
Τα πουλάκια το λάτρεψαν και το περιεργάζονταν για ώρες......
Τι γνώμη έχετε???













και εδώ ο Victrorακος μου labrador flat coated retriever βρεγμένος και λασπωμένος γιατί το νερό είναι η αδυναμία του!!! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.usα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ειναι πολυ ωραιο!
μου αρεσει που ειναι στο τοιχο! θα ηταν πιο ομορφο πιστευω αν εβαζες ενα αλλο ειδος σχοινιου αλλα καθαρα για λογους ομορφιας και ειναι κατι που το αλλαζεις οποτε θες!

ο σκυλακος κουκλος και τυχερος που πηγενει τετοιες βολτες!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

πολυ ωραιος ο παιχνιδοτοπος! Πρεπει να το καταχαρηκαν τα πουλακια σου!!
Τυχερος ο σκυλακος, πανεμορφος ειναι!!

----------


## kaveiros

Πολυ ωραιο Νικο. Πιστευω θα καθονται συνεχεια εκει :Happy:

----------


## Slam

Πάρα πολύ ωραίο μπράβο σου!Μόνο πρόσεχε μην κουτσουλίσουν τον τοίχο!Με άρεσε που τύλιξες ένα κομμάτι από το κλαδί με σκοινί για να το μασάνε!!!Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το λατρέψουν!Μπορείς να κρεμάσεις και άλλα παιχνίδια αν θες...
Τι ενυδρείο έχεις?Εννοώ για ψάρια ή κάτι άλλο?
Και κάτι ακόμα το σκυλί είναι μισό labrador μισό flat coated retriever ή η ράτσα λέγεται labrador flat coated retriever??? :Confused0006:

----------


## Nick

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τα καλά σας λόγια!!!!
Ο σκύλος είναι μισός-μισός δηλαδή ο πατέρας του είναι golden retriever και η μητέρα του flat coaten retriever γι αυτό και η διχρωμία.

----------


## mariakappa

παρα πολυ ωραιο το σταντ. :wink: μια εξυπνη οικονομικη λυση.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Νικος!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Πολύ καλή δουλειά Μπράβο!!!!

----------


## kokatil

πολυ ωραια!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

χαχαχαχα...πανέμορφα όλα τους...να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## moustakias

Δεν μου εμφανιζοντυαο οι φωτογραφίες αλλα για να το λένε τα παιδια θα είναι πολύ ωραίο :Tongue0020:

----------

